# Zwangseingabe Dropdown



## Los Wachos (12. Mai 2002)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal hier einen Thread zu Zwangseingabe in einem HTML Formular hereingestellt. Man hat mir dafür dann ein Javascript genannt was auch gut Funktioniert. Es kann aber nur Textfelder überwachen und ich bräuchte eigentlich auch eine Kontrolle für ein Dropdownfeld. Es soll nur erkennen,das der voreingestellte Wert nicht gewählt werden kann.

Weiß jemand die passenden Befehlszeilen oder kann sie mal ebend einer aus dem Ärmel schütteln?   
Oder weiß jemand vielleicht ein anderes Script was man zusammen mit diesem laufen lassen kann? 

Hier das Verwendete Script:

//HEAD

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function chkFormular()
{
 if(document.Formular.Name.value == "")  {
   alert("Bitte Ihren Namen eingeben!");
   document.Formular.Name.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.Formular.Strasse.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte Ihren Strasse eingeben!");
   document.Formular.Strasse.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.Formular.PLZ.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte Ihr Postleitzahl eingeben!");
   document.Formular.PLZ.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.Formular.Ort.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte Ihren Ort eingeben!");
   document.Formular.Ort.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.Formular.Telefon.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte Ihren Telefon-Nummer eingeben!");
   document.Formular.Telefon.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.Formular.Mail.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte Ihre E-Mail-Adresse eingeben!");
   document.Formular.Mail.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.Formular.Mail.value.indexOf('@') == -1) {
   alert("Keine E-Mail-Adresse!");
   document.Formular.Mail.focus();
   return false;
  }
}
//-->
   </script>

//BODY

<form name="Formular" action="http://pfad/mailer.cgi" method="POST" onSubmit="return chkFormular()">


----------



## sam (13. Mai 2002)

```
onclick="if (1.value == '2') { return false; }"
```
in den code von dem submit-button (wird nur beim klicken gecheckt...evtl auch mit "onsubmit" ins formular schreiben)

1 = der name des dropdownfeldes
2 = die value, die für den ungewünschten wert definiert wurde


----------

